Ask HN: What is the cutting-edge topic in your field of research? - lainon
======
PROWEBSCRAPER
Well, the cutting edge topic in a field i am interested in is Translation
Historiography which forms the part of Translation Studies.

In any case, translation studies is a young discipline and probably an inter-
discipline. Translation history or historiography is even more recent as a
development.

However, it offers fascinating avenues of research. It can shed new light on
not just the translations and literature that got translated but also the
historical, political and cultural context in which these translations
occurred.

It is also amazing how translation is no longer an innocent process as
personal agendas, patronage and other considerations shape translations as
they take place. Therefore, it is interesting to unearth these aspects of a
translation. The farther it is in time, the more interesting it becomes as a
phenomenon and challenge.

Translation, mind you, is the backbone of knowledge transfer in the world and
hence its history is as important as anything else. Take the case of all the
culturally important texts we know, the Bible, the Quran, the Gita etc.
History is witness to the fact the way these texts reached masses through
translation. However, it is interesting to study how these translations
happened and the factors that shaped them. Amazing, isn't it?

